# Jacqueline & Valley Waiting room



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

My first Nubians are kidding! Due 4/27 Jacqueline (Brown gal) and 5/7 Valley (Black and white).

They are bred to my buckskin Nigerian Dwarf....self proclaimed ladies man and farm rapist, Yoshi.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous! Good luck


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Jackie was being quite odd today and has started making noises when she lays down because she is so big  Poor gal but hopefully doesn't go too soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck your girls are gorgeous


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

What does the ladies man/farm rapist look like?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Farm rapist


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is cute


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Handsome devil


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

They are beautiful!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks guys! I am really excited to see what these babies turn out like and see what kind of production we can get going! Udders are already looking decent!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I will be shaving udders and backed today or tomorrow evening and will get some pictures up. Jackie has some nice handles compared to my Nigerians  They seem to be having some trouble keeping weight on them though this pregnancy. I am sending fecals to the local university today.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Jackie and Valley last night at day 143 and day 132.

Valley had a lot of skin peeling when I shaved her down. No raw skin just clean new skin under. I peeled the bigger chunks for her and slathered with coconut oil. Poor girl is probably real itchy. Upping her BOSS for sure. 

These gals have had issues keeping weight on and we are working on it. Lots of healthy fats and quality hay being wiped out. Fecals went out yesterday to the university... Should have answers if parasites by Friday.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Being that this is my first time with nubians can someone pls give me an idea of day wise what kidding can look like? 

My nigerians have all gone so far between 143 and 147. Are Nubians a lot closer to 150? Do they tend to go over?

Day 145 got me going crazy


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

My Nubian's go around day 150 to day 155. One of my FF Nubian's showed no signs of having them with a little tiny udder and ligs. To a huge udder and no ligs and kids on the ground in 30 minutes. Where another FF of mine showed signs for days and waited until day 153 to kid.
I hope this helps


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Do they tend to get more tangled in womb from their long legs?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I have never had any thing like that happen. But Nubian babies tend to have their lags in odd positions.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

So worm results just got back. Very high load of coccidia. Any thoughts on best treatment for these very prego girls? Should I wait to treat after birth? I have started the kids on the ground on Baycox last week.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

So I think I am going Di-Meth. for treatment over the weekend for both and my Nigerian who is in milk right now. Baycox just seems like it will be too long of a milk withdrawal. Will get everyone else underway with Baycox.

J's udder seems larger tonight. Day 145.

Valley is still the same- She lost her mucous plug around a week ago...she has a very small udder compared to her half sister J.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I feel like past me in my 3rd trimester can relate... day 146


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Triplets early yesterday evening. Day 147.

1 very small doeling-2 large bucklings. Looks like all have floppy ears. 

Girl has chocolate moon spots on black. Black and chocolate boy & buckskin boy.

All are doing well so far. Bottle fed the girl a little colostrum from mom. She needed the relief and girl was having a tough time with mamas giant teats.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats can you post pics?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! Congrats


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

One boy and the girl- the other is really squirmy


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Valley is on day 143 today- Udder is a little tighter but not bursting and rapid change. She lost her mucous plug already... but no signs of imminent kidding. Hoping she waits for next weekend!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Valley kidded yesterday with twin bucklings. Mostly black with blue eyes and a buckskin. Long ears on both.
Will post pictures when I have time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------

